# Yamaha RX-V585 and Micca MB42X



## badamkhau95 (Nov 13, 2020)

Sorry if this question is too noob but I'm new to this world. I'm trying to set up a 2.0 (as of now) by using this AVR: Yamaha RX-V585 and the Micca MB42X speakrs. The AVR says it supports 6ohms impedance, but the Micca Speakers have a range of 4ohms to 8ohms. Will this system work together or am I risking it? I don't get why the speakers have a range to begin with. Any help or tips I should be aware of are very welcome. Thanks in advance guys 
Gonna be adding the Micca MB42X-C for the center channel soon and another pair of MB42X for the surrounds (is this a good idea?) Trying to match all speakers to reach a 5.0 config.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I use Denon. They are great at answering my technical questions and the phone wait is short. Perhaps Yamaha has the same services.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The default setting is 8ohm, but it also supports 6ohm (noted in the User Manual under speaker setup).


----------

